# Everyone loves a pussy.............cat new art



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys and girls new painting of a friends cat hope you like


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Like your art but I'm not crazy about your title. This is a family friendly forum.


----------

